

WTF: horrible stupid system - eVizitei
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/The-Horrible-and-Stupid-System.aspx

======
tlrobinson
_"Ken decided that he didn't need it and deleted it. You didn't happen to hang
on to a backup copy, did you?"

And with that, Jared saw nearly a month's worth of work disappear. He hadn't
put it into source control yet because it wasn't quite ready, and he didn't
want someone to confuse it with a working version and run it."_

That's the _real_ WTF.

